# Divorcing but still cohabiting.....new "friends" in picture



## Emilio (Mar 12, 2014)

Well guys,
I'm in somewhat of a train wreck type of situation.
Married 6 years, marriage failed and now divorcing. I (husband) filed 2 months ago because i could no longer deal with it all and because she personally does not have the resources and means to. Now she works and can get on her own but we're 28 days away from her move out. 
I have a new love interest and she has a new "friend" and while we both live under the same roof its all very weird. I step out to take phone calls and try not to stay out to late with the other....she has free mornings/afternoon as she works weekends only so i'm sure has plenty of time to devote to the "friend".
This is obviously all still fresh and a bit frustrating; even though my new love interest is not to me a rebound but someone i genuinely enjoy being with and care about i cannot help but to be irritated by what the ex has going on (especially because the guy is a scrub). 
I simply need advice on how to keep a cool head and navigate through the last few days okay (we no longer speak to each other by the way).....
Sorry for the dissertation & Thanks for the input!


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yikes, you are both already in new relationships? Probably not a great idea. But since you both are...can't one of you leave to stay with new partner for the rest of the month, or better yet, with a friend or family member??


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm a woman who is living this way with a man going on dates while I stay home with our kids. It hurts a LOT. I can't wait to move out next month. 

You said you filed for divorce because you no longer could deal with it all? What does that mean?

I'm assuming at least one of you already had a "friend" prior to the filing. And since you insist your friend is not rebound, my bet would be on you. Regardless of which came first, the chicken or the egg, it's way too soon for either of you to be in a relationship. There's no real advice to give about "how" to do it because it's a very unnatural situation. The fact that it bothers you at all that your wife is seeing someone else means you're not over her.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Emilio said:


> Well guys,
> I'm in somewhat of a train wreck type of situation.
> Married 6 years, marriage failed and now divorcing. I (husband) filed 2 months ago because i could no longer deal with it all and because she personally does not have the resources and means to. Now she works and can get on her own but we're 28 days away from her move out.
> I have a new love interest and she has a new "friend" and while we both live under the same roof its all very weird. I step out to take phone calls and try not to stay out to late with the other....she has free mornings/afternoon as she works weekends only so i'm sure has plenty of time to devote to the "friend".
> ...


Spend as little time in her presence as possible. 180, 180, 180. Didn't see any mention of children... if you don't have any, it should be easy.


----------

